# itchy legs after shaving?



## bonbon412 (Dec 10, 2004)

Lately my legs have been itching when I get out of the shower after shaving. I've been using the Gilette shaving gel, but it's never caused a problem before (although I used a different brand for the past few months before returning to this). Anyone else have a problem with this brand?


----------



## keaLoha (Dec 10, 2004)

have you changed your blade? the only thing that comes to mind is a dead blade or one that's got build-up (skin cells &amp; shaving cream residue). i've never had problems w/shaving cream/gel, but i always apply lotion after i shave to add moisture.

good luck.


----------



## Laura (Dec 10, 2004)

I've been having serious problems recently with itchy legs after shaving too.. Woah, must be something in the air (joking!).. Anyway, i just suffer on but i think i'll change shaving gels for a while. I'm not using the Gilette one by the way!


----------



## GR8FISCH (Dec 10, 2004)

it may not be the brand as much as the change in either weather (hot to cold, moist to dry, bare legs to nylons) or water. the water company may have added more chlorine or salt to the water (both of which are drying). if you call gilette, they may have cust. svc. tell you if they've changed their formula. try using organic coconut oil or Fanie's elastin moisture cream or protein cream to correct.


----------

